# Is it possible to make an animated gif with sound?



## n0sferatu (Jun 24, 2004)

Is it possible to make an animated gif with sound?

I'm hoping it is... even if you don't know how, a confirmation of whether or not this is possible would be really really appreciated.


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

No. You can have a gif and a wav file in a page - but no way - that I know of - to synchronise them.


----------



## n0sferatu (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks for the reply... I think I'm just going to *have* to learn Flash.


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

Just wanted to second that. There is now way to put sound in a GIF. Flash would solve that problem for you.


----------



## n0sferatu (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

I don't know if this will work for you but you can make animated musical gifs with it. I have it but haven't used it in so long I have forgotten what all it does but it was fun to use. I had a moving graphic of a train and I was able to put a train sound with it and stuff like that I think.

Gypsee Pro


----------



## n0sferatu (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks. I'd given up on this thread but sounds just like what I was looking for. Will check it out. 

PS: I'm a crafty lady too... Love your beaded pins!


----------

